# Tomatoes



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

I have limited space in my garden and I was thinking about planting my tomatoes somewhere else,are 5 gal. buckets large enough to grow tomatoes in? My tomatoe plants seem to be on the tall side. Thanks


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd offer them a little more room. I use molasses buckets (24" diameter & 24" deep") for our 'overflow'. If you don't have access to some, I can probably help you out.

I don't recommend placing them in full sun as they are black and they will get hot... I keep mine on the north side of the house.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

where do you find molasses buckets?

and what soil do you use in them?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> where do you find molasses buckets?
> 
> and what soil do you use in them?


surely you know someone that has horses or cattle. They should have a few laying around. And whatever dirt you would normally plant in will work. just make sure you have a drain hole.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> just make sure you have a drain hole.


We usually drill at least twelve - twenty 1/2" holes (depending on what we're going to initially plant in them).

Since they're a really thick plastic, you want them to drain well to cut down the chances of root rot.

I usually grow our peppers & okra in them & then the fall tomatoes...


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

my fil does all his maters in buckets. make sure they drain well.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*MATERS*



Jonboat said:


> I have limited space in my garden and I was thinking about planting my tomatoes somewhere else,are 5 gal. buckets large enough to grow tomatoes in? My tomatoe plants seem to be on the tall side. Thanks


 This is comeing from the TERRITORIAL SEED CO. catalogue."Determinate varieties spread laterly and therfore do not reguire stakeing.They ripen at once so are good choice for gardners who love to can..Indeterminite varieties grow vertically until the bitter end and need to be staked or trellised for best production.they produce fruit until frost,leaving you some green tomatoes at the end of season"...Just read it in there cat. last night thought it might be reason your plants get so tall.Another reason for Taller than normal plants is not enough sun .Also crowded plants can do it.... I know its some big foreign words to me and maybe you But I thought it was interesting and might be helpful to someone....Man my my typeing finger is TIRED......Good luck...CVA34


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the help, I agree with the too crowded and not enough sun, I'm sure thats part of the problem. I think I will try the molasses buckets this season if I can find some, maybe w_r_ ranch can help out or I can check with someone who has barns.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Send me a PM & let me know where you are located at... If you're not too far, I can probably fix you up.

I drink Lone Star Lite BTW or whatever you have on hand (remember the saying a55, cash or beer... ) hint, hint, hint... LOL!!!

:cheers:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ask the ranchers about "lick tubs" 

also the bigger nurseries have some that trees are potted in.


last spring was alot of rain and cloudy days, that makes maters tall and stringy


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Y'all planting them already?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just ckd the feed store , new 6pk ones in the store this Fri

will plant deep in over sized 6 packs about a qt ea. until MArch 15th then mine go into the ground for good


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

I put mine in pots this week...but I understand the risks...I may have to dig them up if we have another hard freeze...

but if not, I get an extra month...worth the risk...?

wait till March.


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Here is a link to a site that shows how to build an EarthTainer for gardening. I plan to try some this year as since we moved into town we don't have as much space. It is a homemade container that is similar to the commercially produced EarthBox. http://www.earthtainer.org/


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

i purchesed buckets at lowes there 12gal with rope handle come in a 2 pack for 9bucks gives you p,lenty room


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

gave my son a couple of the recyle containers that baytown gave use for recycling drilled them they work great.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Believe it or not, I've got all mine from the side of the road...they are always blowing out of landscape trucks!


----------

